# Question on Supplementary Vat Returns



## PeterSellers (11 Mar 2009)

Quick question:

What is the difference between a supplementary and an ammended Vat Return?

I'm assuming one is recalculated total and the other is additional figures??


----------



## Ham Slicer (11 Mar 2009)

PeterSellers said:


> Quick question:
> 
> What is the difference between a supplementary and an ammended Vat Return?
> 
> I'm assuming one is recalculated total and the other is additional figures??




As you said.  Amended is the recalc fig. obviously


----------



## JJ1982 (11 Mar 2009)

Yes, amended overwrites the original return and supplimentary adds to original return


----------

